# Introducing Atwood Acres Hot To Trot



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I picked up my new herd sire for this next fall. He is a really pretty boy, and now im excited for this next fall to come even though I havnt even started kidding the does out this year. lol He will be 3 in April and he is mostly white, love it.

























Sire: Atwood Acres FT Fidget
SS: *CH* AGS Twin Creeks BW Fathom This *B
SSS: *ARMCH* AGS Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch +B
SSD: *GCH* AGS Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 1*M
SD: *ARMCH* AGS Caesar's Villa STS Bridget
SDS: *ARMCH* AGS Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson
SDD: AGS Enchanted Hill Buffy

Dam: Atwood Acres GR Winnie
DS: *CH* AGS Promisedland CP Gold Rush
DSS: *ARMCH* AGS Caesar's Villa CBS Cowpoke +B
DSD:*MCH* Ags Green Gate Lil Red Riding Hood *D
DD: AGS Caesar's Villa CBS U B Trouble
DDS: AGS Stonewall's Midnight Cowboy ++*S
DDD: AGS Dover Cliff Dorothy

Love the lines this boy carries, im excited.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

He looks just like my herd sire Jack so I must say hes gorgeous


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely. His eyes look positively golden, the way the light is hitting them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Joanie!! He'a a very nice looking boy!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! I'm a newbie to the breeds so forgive me for asking what he is.  Pigmy? ND?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is Nigerian Dwarf, thanks everyone. 
@Liz im so excited by this boy and everyone in his pedigree.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love his color!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

He is stunning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice Joanie -- shall we see Sunny X Trot kids in the future?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes we will, he is gorgeous and I think the two of them would have very nice babies. Im so excited about this boy she gave me such a good deal on him. I loved all her goats she has some very nice Caesar's Villa does but they are getting up there in age, they are 10 but still look great. She had some very nice goats for sale but money is not something I have alot of lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are going to buy a nice goat Im all for it being a buck. Lots more potential that way


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes that is what im aiming for this year, I know the buck is so important so that's where im trying to improve.


----------

